
Dietary Carbohydrates Impair Healthspan and Promote Mortality - CharlesW
http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131%2817%2930562-4
======
brathouz
This has already been submitted and discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15464778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15464778)

